# Should school rent my stuff??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Due to the fun and record breaking profits our elementary school made with their first Halloween Dance, they have asked me organize the party again next year, which I am happy to do. But I'm worried about two things: wear and tear on my stuff and money. I have no idea how much money of my own I sunk into this years party, but know I can't afford it next year. 
I am using ALL of my own lights, extension cords, skellies and fog machine.Things that don't get worn down (skellies, strings of lights) I don't mind loaning out. But there is the tricky situation of some items. Like foggers. Each time you run them, you decrease their lifespan. Should I charge them a rental fee or ask them to buy their own? Also, I use a lot of battery powered spotlights and other items. Even though the party is only for 2 hours, should I provide the batteries for free, do they buy them outright (even though when I take the light back for my own use there is still several hours left in the battery?) or prorate the batteries? I also blew a LOT of money on gas running out to buy supplies, picking up a bean bag toss game that I borrowed from a friend...is that just the cost of doing business? They aren't paying me anything to run this, but I can't keep spending money like I am. Basically, if I don't have a receipt for something, they can't reimburse me for my expenses. I want to do this party for the next (at least) 3 years, but I want to make it fair to them, and fair to me. Even the corn stalks I bought for the party..I didn't charge them for them, as I was taking them home to use for 2 nights before Halloween. Should I charge them half of the price, cuz they are using the cornstalks, too? I spent my time & gas running out to the country & haggling with the farmer for a cheap price...Does this make sense?? I'm so tired..not sure I'm making this clear. I guess what I am looking for is an idea of what is fair & equitable to ask of the PTO to buy or rent (they KNOW how much time & effort I put in to this for them) as well as what I can expect reimbursement on, and what expenses I just have to "eat".


I am going to ask them to buy some extension cords, as using my own & not having them at home & being used in my own haunt made it too crazy..I was setting lights at 4pm 10/31! Never again. I dunno if I have the cahones to ask them to buy a fogger, or if I should just to do without a fogger all together.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1st you have to ask yourself..who's idea was the party?

It's just like doing your haunt...had a great time..spent way too much on it....

So.......?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My gut tells me no.

I don't know your school or the administration. Do you think that the school accepted your offer this year because it wasn't going to cost the school much if any money based on your willingness to decorate and provide props?



debbie5 said:


> I don't think I posted this, so here goes.
> I have beefed before here about how for years, our school district has put in "teacher education days" the day before and on Halloween, which effectively kills Halloween parties in school.
> I just got the school calendar & this year, with Halloween on a Monday- there IS NO DAY OFF! No long weekend! Kids are in school on Halloween! I pointed this out to my 7 year old, who cheered. She then said "Maybe now we can have a costume dance? Cuz there has never been a costume dance, and it would be nice for some kids who cant go trick or treating to have someplace to go on Halloween night." I suggested she write a letter to the school principle suggesting it & offering to help decorate, as well as give some other suggestions. The meticulously cursived, handwritten-in-pencil note went out Monday. She offered to decorate, bring in some of my fog machines & skellies, suggested a bake sale, a paper plate mask making event before the party (for kids who can't afford costumes) and to call it Fall Costume Dance so kids who don't celebrate Halloween can attend.
> My Halloweeny, pumpkin-heart grew three sizes that day....


Now, I'm not saying don't do it. What's the harm in trying to be compensated next year for consumables right? Talk to the principal or the PTA and see if they can get some money put aside for the dance next year. If they can - great! If not, it's up to you if you want to help with the event. It sounds like it was a good time for everyone.

The only possible down side would be that the cost would push the school to not hold the event in the future.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd just say "Happy to help out next year. What kind of budget will the school have for the party?"

That will at least get the conversation going. If they say "Zero", then it's up to you to decide how much of your own time and money you're willing to spend. I think it would be fair to ask to be reimbursed on any consumable items, but you definitely need to discuss that well in advance.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Something to consider....anytime $$ is exchanged, liability has been shared.
I would only ask them if they could "supply" the consumable goods.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They are willing to put expenses in the budget and also get a committee of moms to help me set up & tear down (YAY!). And yes- the school accepted cuz I offered (and I don't regret doing it)...plus, they saw it as a way to possibly make money, or at least provide a nice night out for the kids while breaking even financially. These are city kids who don't have many chances or places to go & have cheap, safe fun.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I remember committees of parents in Scouts, lots of yes we'll help, then it's all announced and planned and the kids are looking forward to it, then I'd be schlepping props up the side of a mountain all day by myself setting up a haunted trail alone. I wish you better luck than I ever had, lol.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was surprised at tear down. I was bummed cuz I had only one mom signed up, yet lo-and-behold! about 6 people descended on the gym and started taking stuff down, coiling up cords & even putting it in bins for me. I was shocked and very happy. But setting up will be an interesting undertaking. I am going to have detailed bins & maps of what goes where & pics of graveyard set up for them to reference. I wasted too much time doing it on my own just walking to get stuff I left across the gym, behind the stage, in my car.... After reading these responses, I can't imagine the school balking at $30-$40 for expenses, and $30 for candy. The dance made over $900.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

When my girls were in middle school, I loaned the school lighting equipment and decorations for a party. The assistant principal was supposed to be responsible for it. When I went to pick up the equipment, I was told it was misplaced. Nobody cared, the party was over and it was successful. They didn't give a crap after that. No accountability what-so-ever. They didn't even act greatful for the support from a parent, and I was a PTA officer.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like others, I would talk to the school about a budget, and also about some other parents getting involved. Things like the Bean Bag Toss could easily be built and supplied by one or two of the other parents, you could also ask about them supplying batteries and such.
For the foggers and things that have life-spans of the same nature I'd look at renting them if you can, if not, you can rent them out for a price that will actually cover the replacement costs (over time).
In the end, you have to weigh out how much of your work and goods are a donation by you, and how much are services that should be paid for.
My community uses my PA system and music equipment for independence day, they got it for free for many years, then they started to spend money lavishly on junk and I put in an honorarium request that at first they thought was outrageous, the they saw that I was charging less than half what it would have cost them to rent the PA alone, with no transport, no setup, no stereo or music, etc. Sometimes the people need to see the real costs to be able to put a value on your goods and services. When it's things they never deal with in normal life they have nothing to base a value on until you show them.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I would ask for at least the consumables and some assistance. Charge them for the batteries and fog juice and whatnot. I wouldn't charge for the foggers and other things though; they may have a limited life span, but that's just the nature of the beast.

Perhaps, if it really concerns you, ask them to set it up next year to set aside a small portion of the profits to purchase their own items such as foggers and lights. Getting a fog machine at Party City on Nov.1 at 50% off is a deal that most schools should be able to pay for out of petty cash and it will last them for at least a few years if they take care of it. That way they get something concrete and permanent and you don't have to use your own machines and subject them to wear and tear. Everyone wins.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure what grades we are talking about here. Three of mine are in High School. The avg. dance cost $10-15each for them to get in and the halloween dance had a DJ. That's an easy $400.00. My daughter (15) is Stage Mgr. for the Theater tech crew (I'm so proud) and they have a $6,000.00 budget for each play. Don't feel bad about asking the school to pay for consumables. A simple libility contract from Staples, listing what you are lending to the school for the party, to CYA, is totally in order. A School is a business and they understand that. Remember, if they didn't have you, they would have to call a rental company for the items.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tcass- it's elementary school, 1 1/2 hour dance. I charged $2 per adult, $1 per kid AND PEOPLE COMPLAINED. Next year, I am having "FUNDRAISER" put on the flyers. Where else can you take your kid for an hour and a half for A DOLLAR?! And that might be a good idea- I forgot Staples has those contract blanks. 

I was in all aspects of acting & tech theatre all the way thru college and beyond!! What fun that was! Good for her! It makes for great memories & self confidence.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will have to agree that the consumables should be covered or you could give a list to the PTA for tham to get donations of the things needed to pull off the event. And a dollar is great for kids to have fun for that amount of time.

As for Kelsea and Tech. It is cool to see what she learns from me get used at school for set design. She did whole stone walls from foam, a working "gas" fireplace, and workingf ountain for the set that won her a "Cappy" last year at the Regional High School awards. next year she is a 3rd year tech and gets certified.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its a school and folks do stuff for their schools for free all the time. Both students and parents of students. Since you have the props and stuff it would be hard to ask for "rental" as it would to ask for gas reimbursement. 

As to batteries and fog juice used and other consumables there is no reason you cannot tell them that you really cannot afford to provide all that stuff for free. Let them know that you would be happy to provide your equipment and your time (so long as you can) but you need them to provide the other stuff and you could even furnish them with a list. Have another volunteer pick it all up. Why use your gas? That would be a fair exchange, assuming you want to even continue doing it.


----------



## tenbuck4 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is interesting because I had the same situation at my child's elem. school. They had a haunted classroom that had very little in the way of props. When I got on the board I was more than willing to loan what I had and we took a truckload of animatronics, lab props, FCG, lights, etc...basically my entire display except for the graveyard.

Three years later, I have 3 broken gemmy props (witch w/ cauldron, witch w/ spell book, and mad scientist and numerous missing smaller ones. Last year's president offered to replace what was damaged since I had been chair and increased the revenue 300% but we never got around to it and she moved. This year's pres agreed to replace "some" but I got a tongue lashing and suspicion in return. I told them I would be busy with my own set-up this year and seeing as things got damaged they needed to invest in their own things. I even donated things I had multiples of - rats, mice, labware, strobes, fogger.

My advice to you is this - explain that your own set-up is time consuming and to hold off until after their event does not give you enough time. I don't know if you have children but in our PTA - family comes first and my explanation of my children's disappointment in our own haunt because of loaning to the school left them with nothing to say. Offer them donations - any little extras you have lying around...teach them how to make some props or do some for them if they buy the materials. If you let them know now about next year, they have ample opportunity to build their own supply on the cheap. After that, whatever you decide to let them use would be your donation. I guess my point is you want them to know you want to continue to offer your help but not at the expense of your own family's enjpyment of the holiday.

We had a father who filled out a volunteer form letting us know he was an entertainer and when we called to see if we could use him for an hour, he asked a ridiculous price. It was off-putting because here we were putting in 30 -40 hr weeks for free and he couldn't spare an hour of his talent.

I totally get being compensated for your expenses but I think they may not see it the same. So offer only what you are willing to give for free. When they make a ton of money because of your talents they can use it to invest in their own items and there are no hurt feelings.Sorry this is so long but this is exactly what I went through this year and I was very wary of burning bridges while still setting limits.

I hope this is helpful


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow,
Here I thought I was alone in my school donation woes. I do the annual "Haunted Gym" event at my kids grade school. In my "Haunt Master" role, I do all the planning, build alll the props, costumes, scene setting, etc, direct the few parents that can be "Troubled" to donate their time for setup and takedown and run the whole event. I also direct the actors and support staff and generally bust my keister. 

With that experience, I can advise you Debbie, to very clearly tell the school folks what you expect from their end and what you expect to be paid for by them. You may need to get it in writing. You have every right to expect your expenses to be reimbursed if they are making a profit and you are not planning to donate all of your expenses to the event. (If you are, you should be able to deduct some of that expense as a charitable contribution BTW...)

I have the following agreement with my school PTO (A charitable organization BTW):
They Pay for:
My supplies (Wood, nails, paint, etc)
Damage to props or equipment
Theft of tools or equipment
Any specific items of decor or costumes that are needed for the event

I provide:
Props
Decorations and decor
CCTV cameras
Air Compressor Use and associated equipment
Lighting 
Transport of equipment
Costumes and masks
Tools 
My time 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to sound like I consider this a business, I don't. I Gladly donate several hundred hours to this over the course of the year and usually quite a bit out of my own pocket. I ignore the loss of many of the tools and breakage and the lazy folks that dump their kids and run without pitching in. It sounds like you are starting down the same path that has led me and our event to where it is today. If you can't afford to donate, they should reimburse no if's, and's or But's about it. $800 profit is a nice chunk of change for a couple of hours of operation in any attraction. They can certainly afford your expenses. 

Finally (Jeez!) make sure you tell them EVERY year that the terms stay the same or changing administration or PTO leadership may try to weasel out of paying. Also keep track of what they are spending on what. We only cleared $1200 in 4 hours of operation this year as opposed to over $2K last year so some squeeking was heard from our PTO leadership about my expenses ($514). That was until I reminded them that they spent over $500 for pizza that was supposed to feed the staff and wound up feeding the dump and run families (some of which were PTO leadership).

I love doing a charity haunt and I know you do too. Don't let frustration about finaces scare you away from doing your event. Talk to them and be firm, just like with the kids.

Sorry about the lengthy tirade, HTH,
RandalB


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> it's elementary school, 1 1/2 hour dance. I charged $2 per adult, $1 per kid AND PEOPLE COMPLAINED. Next year, I am having "FUNDRAISER" put on the flyers. Where else can you take your kid for an hour and a half for A DOLLAR?!


HA HA! Don't get me started on that one.. My typing fingers hurt... :googly:

RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey- thanks everyone for the suggestions & comments. Yes, they are going to pay for all consumables; I did go out and buy them 75% off party supplies and fog juice for next year. After I sat down and went thru my receipts, I freaked out when I realized I had spent waaaaayyyy too much of my own money, but that's my fault, not theirs. Some of it I will ask them to pay for, some I'm just gonna "eat". Things like the cost of gas & wear & tear on my fogger is just the cost of being The Organizer Mom. I can't ask them to buy a fogger, as it's something not NEEDED, but it's too cool to not use. When I saw how happy everyone was at the huge amount (for us) we raised, as well as the blast all the kids had, there was no way I could NOT do this for the next 3 years. BUT..I now realize that $3 on tissue paper & gift bags, $3 on Bubba teeth, $9 for tape..all the little things I donated in added up. I don't mind donating my time, sweat and hard goods, but I gotta watch out for my wallet next year. Thanks again.


----------

